# Steve Smith has to go b4 we thinking champsionship...



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

The guy sux and just takes up space on the roster. Please don't tell me how he can spread the floor for Duncan. You can get role players to do so but Spurs need a SG that can do it all.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

yeah, steve smith sux.. the good thing its that he is on his last year off contract, robinson too, so the spurs are going to have a lot of cap room to bring on another super star (jason kidd ? ) and i dream with the spurs trading a bunch of players for Lebron James next year


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by *carlos710 *
> yeah, steve smith sux.. the good thing its that he is on his last year off contract, robinson too, so the spurs are going to have a lot of cap room to bring on another super star (jason kidd ? ) and i dream with the spurs trading a bunch of players for Lebron James next year



I dont know why everyone is making a huge deal of Lebron James. Yeah i mean sure he is a good HIGH SCHOOL player, but the NBA game is just so much faster and much more physical. I think he'll do ok after a few years of adjustment. IMO he is getting overhyped.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

A few years ago when he could actually move, Smith would have been perfect for the Spurs. Now, he looks as though he has added a good 25-30 lbs and has slowed a few steps.

As a result, he cannot get open and gets less open looks and is therefore close to being worthless to the Spurs


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

Come on, guys... Smitty has been Mr. Clutch for us all year! Why start bashing him now? Because he's old? The guy shot over 47% from 3 point range last season! That has to count for something! 

I'm just curious why you guys bash him now after he gave his all during the regular season last year...

By the way-- You guys will have to learn that I am a HUGE Steve Smith fan. I'm sorry, I just can't tolerate the Smitty bashing that is going on here.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I think Steve wasn't going to get the job done even in his prime if you are talking about a 7 game series over Lakers.

The guy is clutch at shooting, but Lakers objective was to collapse on Duncan and run at whoever Duncan passes theball to, Steve is not a good on the ball scorer at all.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

Well, there was a trade rumor between the Spurs/Cavs (Insidehoops.com reported it in a blip it took out of a San Antonio news paper) that was Tyrone Hill, Chris Mihm, and Lamond Murray for Steve Smith and Antonio Daniels.

That makes it so there would be less cap room next year, but it definately helps in terms of talent.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

hOnDo said:


> I dont know why everyone is making a huge deal of Lebron James. Yeah i mean sure he is a good HIGH SCHOOL player, but the NBA game is just so much faster and much more physical. I think he'll do ok after a few years of adjustment. IMO he is getting overhyped.



WRONG.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

MDIZZ said:


> WRONG.


:lol::lol:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

John is a spurs fan now??


----------

